# dCi fuel pump failed



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey all

My car was towed into my local Nissan dealer when a fault with the high pressure fuel pump rendered my beloved (if slightly cursed) X-Trail un-drivable. 
The problem I had was everytime I pulled up and let the car idle for longer than 30 seconds (like at traffic lights), I had no power when I pulled away, to continue I would have to switch the engine off and re-start it again.
The RAC computer showed a fault with the fuel pressure regulator, the garage said it was a problem with the fuel pump.

The car is under warranty so that doesn't bother me, what does bother me is the garage sayed that they have four in with similar pump problems  

Has any one else had a problem with theirs? Does any one know if the replacment unit is modified in any way or can I look forward to this problem again once the warranty has expired? 

Thanks all


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

A quick update, my car has now been in the Nissan workshop for three weeks as of yesterday and they still can't get it to run properly. I know they have replaced the high pressure fuel pump and the engine ECU, the tell me that they are having trouble bleeding the fuel system but I know that high pressure fuel systems are self bleeding.
I have noticed that no one has added to this thread so I am guessing that I am the only one to have had a problem with this.

If anyone else has had problems, I would like to hear about it. I will keep you updated.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

3 weeks seems a silly amount of time to have the car in. What is it that takes 21 days that can't be done in 7? Are they supposed to be waiting for a part or just sitting around thinking about it and waiting for divine intervention? What age and mileage is it? Maybe time to do a bit of shouting at someone. Hope they've lent you a car. Good luck.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

flynn said:


> Are they supposed to be waiting for a part or just sitting around thinking about it and waiting for divine intervention?.


Ok, they tell me its a big job to take the pump off, then it has to be sent to a diesel specialist to be tested. Once the fault has been confirmed, Nissan will allow the garage to order a new one. Then they have to wait for it, then they have to fit it. 
It all seems a little long winded to me.



flynn said:


> What age and mileage is it?


Its a 53 reg (november 2003) X Trail with 32,000 miles on it as I remember.




flynn said:


> Hope they've lent you a car.


Yeah, I'm driving a brand new Ford Focus 2.0 Ghia auto, nice car but not the one I payed for.

But there is more, I got a call tonight to pick the car up as it is ready. Drove to the garage, accepted the keys and checked the car over etc. Went to drive away, NO POWER!

Went stright back in and they got a tech to check the car and guess what? The new fuel pump is FAULTY!!!

So in she goes again and I get the Focus back.

I'll keep you up-dated, any thoughts on this turn of advents would be appreciated. This is the first Nissan I have ever owned and now I plan to sell her once she is fixed and buy a Kia. I doubt that I will ever own another Nissan again with the way I feel about this one.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

uk_owner said:


> Ok, they tell me its a big job to take the pump off, then it has to be sent to a diesel specialist to be tested. Once the fault has been confirmed, Nissan will allow the garage to order a new one. Then they have to wait for it, then they have to fit it.
> 
> Its a 53 reg (november 2003) X Trail with 32,000 miles on it as I remember.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I'd wonder about their competence if they handed a car back after repairs without noticing it didn't work and wouldn't necessarily rely on their line that a second fuel pump was faulty. Sounds a tad unlikely. Which dealer was it?


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

The dealer in question is West London Nissan.
I will give them their dues, they had the car back ot me for the next day. Apparantly it was a problem with the software and not a faulty pump. However that said, I aggree with you. There is no way that they could have tested the car before telling me it was ready or they would have known that it wasn't working properly.
They road tested it this time and took me out with the work shop foreman before releasing it.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

uk_owner said:


> The dealer in question is West London Nissan.
> I will give them their dues, they had the car back ot me for the next day. Apparantly it was a problem with the software and not a faulty pump. However that said, I aggree with you. There is no way that they could have tested the car before telling me it was ready or they would have known that it wasn't working properly.
> They road tested it this time and took me out with the work shop foreman before releasing it.


I know them and could tell a story about them. Was it the Shepperton, Mill Hill or Hanwell branch. They seem nice enough but their organisation leaves a lot to be desired and they have the knack for being total plonkers.

How any garage can justify having a car for three weeks is beyond me. Couple of hours to remove the pump and the rest of the day to scratch their heads and think about it. A day getting the pump tested, a day to get the spare sent, and another day to fit it and scratch their heads again. That still leaves them over 2 weeks which presumably wasn't long enough for them to test it and find it still didn't work. 

If they've had to replace four pumps recently I'd have thought they'd had enough practice to get their act together - or maybe they kept those customers waiting even longer?


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

The first time I ever spoke to Nissan Uk customer 'support' (HA!)... the woman inferred that my car might have a faulty fuel pump. I ignored her as she ( in the same sentence ) professed to have no technical knowledge. Now I see your post, I am thinking...


----------

